# SVS introducing the 16-Ultra series



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

https://www.svsound.com/pages/16-ultra-series

SB16-Ultra will be $1999.99
PB16-Ultra will be $2499.99

New amps with a smartphone DSP app as well. Front controls look nice. I definitely hope they can be dimmed or turned off because they look pretty bright. I'd like to see them up on data-bass soon


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Can be dimmed and turned off via the smartphone app. I just downloaded the app and it is interesting. I have on order 1 sb16 ultra. I am hoping to get it with a couple weeks. I am very excited.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! They should already have Data Bass results! Can't wait to read about it when they are released. Mr. Ricci should be all over it.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Thats it? No real info on this forum about the new 16 series?

I want one so bad...well 2. But i have the PC-13 and do not see a "Need" for a upgraded sub...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

I got my SB 16 and I like it a lot. I am in a 2600 cut totally sealed room. I used to have dual SB 13 's.

The bass hits so much harder on these. But as the saying goes I definitely want another. The bass in my main string position is just as ample but deeper. You can feel the seat cushions shake with the 16. I never felt that with the dual 13's. But as I go around the room the duals were more even in other areas of the room. 

I have yet to watch a hole movie because I have been trying to nurse my dog back to life. It has been hard trying to do that. I am physically and emotionally draining.

I will hopefully have more info soon.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Dope good sir.

I enjoy the depth of my PC-13. That makes my windows flex, curtains move, and the recliner quake and shake. So i could only imagine the PB-16. Online says that my PC-13 has 50mm of excursion...that the new ported 16 has 98mm.

For
The
Love
Of
God!

The amount of air movement with a 16" cone and up to 98mm of excursion...i just cant even.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the_rookie said:


> Thats it? No real info on this forum about the new 16 series?


You must have been sleeping, there has been Facebook posts and this one over a month ago.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...lagship-subwoofers-sb16-ultra-pb16-ultra.html


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well the tapatalk search is useful. I searched 4 diff times and no results of that. Only this thread showed up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'll have an SB16 in a week or two, so I should have a review up sometime in the beginning of 2017.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I was really hoping you'd say that soon! Looking forward to a great review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robdman (Dec 8, 2016)

I will be receiving my SVS PB ultra 16 Tuesday!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats! Be sure to come back and post your thoughts after you've had a chance to try it out.


----------

